# Pamela Anderson – ab jetzt bleiben die Klamotten an!



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2010)

*Pamela Anderson – ab jetzt bleiben die Klamotten an!*

Pamela Anderson hat öffentlich geschworen, nie wieder für ihre Fans die Hüllen fallen zu lassen. Sie möchte sich nun lieber voll und ganz dem Tierschutz widmen. Ob sie es diesmal durchzieht? Pam hatte bereits Ende 2008 angekündigt, sich zugunsten eines seriöseren Images nicht mehr so freizügig zu geben . Was aus diesem Vorsatz geworden ist, muss nicht weiter erläutert werden.

Ihr neues Versprechen, ab jetzt die Klamotten anzubehalten, sei auf den Wunsch ihrer Kinder zurückzuführen. Die seien nämlich wegen eines Playboy-Shootings ihrer Mutter von anderen verspottet worden. Mal abgesehen davon finde Pam, dass sie mit 43 Jahren aus dem Alter für Nacktfotos raus sei. „Ich habe mehr als genug davon gemacht, es gibt genug andere begehrenswerte Frauen, die jetzt am Zuge sind. Ich möchte mehr Zeit mit Tieren in Kanada verbringen.“

Wie Pam sich wohl entscheiden wird, wenn die Tierschutzorganisation PETA (mal wieder) eine freizügige Kampagne mit Pam für das Wohl der Tiere starten will? 

*Gruss Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2010)

sie ist erst 43?  Na warten wir mal ab... :thx: für die Info!


----------



## krawutz (25 Sep. 2010)

Teilweise ist sie aber deutlich jünger.


----------



## Katzun (25 Sep. 2010)

ouch nö, wer hat ihr denn den flo ins ohr gesetzt


----------

